# Help to shape boer



## LoneStarBaby (Oct 31, 2013)

What can I feed my boer goat to improve the wideness of the goat?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I feed mine alfalfa hay, and 2lbs of 18% protein pellets each, every day.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Wether, doe or buck?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The basic structure of the goat is the width they will have, you can't widen them. But, can put some weight on them, making them look better.

Do you have any pics?


----------



## LoneStarBaby (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## LoneStarBaby (Oct 31, 2013)

That's her, she's a doe. Also if y'all have a way to build up her muscle that'd be great


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Lots of good hay, and some grain will build the weight on her, and once she's a nice weight, you exercise her to add the muscle definition. If you exercise her from the beginning, you'll need to feed her more, she'll be burning all her fat off, and she just won't get that size your looking for.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree


----------



## BrileyGoats (Feb 4, 2014)

I was wondering the same thing-good information. Especially the part about putting the weight on first, then the exercise. ;-)


----------



## LoneStarBaby (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks guys! She's been doing so much better lately


----------

